# Disable horn chirp when locking car with engine running



## bimmerfrank (Oct 12, 2017)

Hello. I have a 2014 550 XD, the engine its running and i lock the car. its start to whistle in the horn twice. can i code this away?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Yes, that is horn on secure. There are launcher cheat codes for that function.


----------



## bimmerfrank (Oct 12, 2017)

Almaretto said:


> Yes, that is horn on secure. There are launcher cheat codes for that function.


Do you know the code??


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bimmerfrank said:


> do you know the code??


bdc => vam_horn_at_secure


----------



## bimmerfrank (Oct 12, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> bdc => vam_horn_at_secure


In FRM modul? or?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bimmerfrank said:


> In FRM modul? or?


I thought you have F15, which is BDC as stated.

For F10, it is CAS => CLM_HORN_AT_SECURE.


----------



## bimmerfrank (Oct 12, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> I thought you have F15, which is BDC as stated.
> 
> For F10, it is CAS => CLM_HORN_AT_SECURE.


No! i can not find CLM_HORN_AT_SECURE in CAS. It F11 car.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bimmerfrank said:


> No! i can not find CLM_HORN_AT_SECURE in CAS. It F11 car.


What is name of your CAS CAFD?


----------



## bimmerfrank (Oct 12, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> What is name of your CAS CAFD?


Lock at picture


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bimmerfrank said:


> Lock at picture


Then why do I have no problem finding it in your CAFD? :dunno:


----------



## bimmerfrank (Oct 12, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> Then why do I have no problem finding it in your CAFD? :dunno:


I must check again


----------



## bimmerfrank (Oct 12, 2017)

No i dont have it:yikes:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bimmerfrank said:


> No i dont have it:yikes:


It is UNBELEGT as it is not being properly mapped. Are you using latest E-Sys Launcher Premium 2.7.1_Build_135?


----------



## bimmerfrank (Oct 12, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> It is UNBELEGT as it is not being properly mapped. Are you using latest E-Sys Launcher Premium 2.7.1_Build_135?


Im using E-sys 3.27.1 Plus 2,8

Can you send me a new Esys and psdzdata to me please. Im delete this E-sys i have in computer and try new.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bimmerfrank said:


> Im using E-sys 3.27.1 Plus 2,8
> 
> Can you send me a new Esys and psdzdata to me please. Im delete this E-sys i have in computer and try new.


PM sent.


----------



## bimmerfrank (Oct 12, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thanks :thumbup:


----------

